# Charlotte,NC-M-#A762429-Stray on catchpole :(



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Sent: Tuesday, October 6, 2009 2:26:25 PM
Subject: 2 GERMAN SHEPHERDS IN HIGH KILL CHARLOTTE - MECKLENBURG SHELTER!!!



This DOG - ID#A762429

I am an unaltered male, tan and black German Shepherd Dog.

My age is unknown and I weigh 68 pounds.

I was picked up in Charlotte.

I have been at the shelter since Oct 02, 2009.

This information is less than 1 hour old. 





For more information about this animal, call:
Animal Care & Control, Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police Department at (704) 336-3786
Ask for information about animal ID number A762429


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Poor guy, he looks like a beauty


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Also at this shelter:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1219610&page=0#Post1219610


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I always feel sorry for the dogs in high kill shelters with horrible pics....doesn't help their chances AT ALL!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

and a bump for the two with horrible pics...but sweet and beautiful none the less!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

He looks more like a gorgeous sable than b/t.


----------

